# Will She Spot Me In Here?



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

LOL

Kai sneaking into another hiding place yesterday:










Who would have thought he could fit himself into such small places?!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

How sweet, that bag must be like a tardis! hes huge


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Bless him! he looks a real character


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Bless him! he looks a real character


He certainly is that!

You're right Jen, it's amazing just how small the places are that he can get himself into! lol

Sal
x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> How sweet, *that bag must be like a tardis*! hes huge


took the words straight out of my mouth!

what a lovely cat


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

haha bless him!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL brilliant picture! He sure is big, could be be trying to steal LOLCat long cat's title?


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

LOL

Thanks for the lovely comments.

Here he is again, when he was a lot younger, he's just turned 4 now.





































This was the day we went to choose him, he was actually sleeping like this!










Sal

xxx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

that cat looks full of confidence  you obviously take great care of him and he loved you from the start  that is great


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree lol! full of confidence 

A beautiful cat!! and amazing how little a space he can fit in to lol

x


----------



## nhamblin84 (May 5, 2009)

beautifull Cat!  he looks so happy!


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

He's definitely the best cat I've ever had, his personality is simply out of this world - although I'm guessing everyone says that about their babies - lol

I'd defiitely have another Norwegian Forest cat, given the chance! lol

Sal
x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwwww all i can say is he is simply stunning lucky you :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Midnight said:


> AAwwwww all i can say is he is simply stunning lucky you :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Thank you Midnight.

Sal
x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow big, beautiful and about to engage on a spying career - whyat more could you want?


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

spid said:


> Wow big, beautiful and about to engage on a spying career - whyat more could you want?


LMAO! 

Sal
x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a stunning cat he is :001_wub: Great photos


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

He's very handsome! I love NF :001_wub:


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> What a stunning cat he is :001_wub: Great photos


Thank you ladies 

Sal
x


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Great photos, love the first one.


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

omg he's sooo handsome! I am in kitty envy  i wants himmmm


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

Your cat is absolutely beautiful , lovely pics


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

He is really gorgeous


----------

